# Rashes caused by Solvents in new m/h



## topsycamper (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi I'm new to the site and I wonder if anyone can help me.

I've purchased a new Hobby Toscana 690 exclusive. I have had 3 months enjoying without any problems. Then I suddenly got a terrible itchy rash on my face which needed medical treatment by the means of steroids. A fellow camper informed me that he had read an article that in new motorhomes a new solvent was being used and that several others had suffered the same fate.

Can anyone assist me regarding this? I am still suffering and on medication 2 months later.

Thanks, topsycamper


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Could it be from 'fumes' given off from the mattress ? . . I seem to remember reading something a while ago


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A recent case was brought against a couple of furniture retailers. They were selling suites that were made in China.
Compensation was claimed and paid.

See a solicitor.

Read this
http://www.rjw.co.uk/legal-services/accidents-injury/faulty-products/sofa-rash/

Dave p


----------



## topsycamper (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. I'll look into it on my return to UK!


----------

